
Show HN: Curated collection of 82 free beautiful CSS box-shadow ready-to-use - guivr
https://getcssscan.com/css-box-shadow-examples
======
guivr
Hi HN!

One of the reasons I created CSS Scan was because I'm always interested in
knowing how some websites make their box-shadow.

So I made this collection of my favorite box-shadow on the internet, and I'll
be adding new shadows to the list every time I see some new ones.

"CSS box-shadow examples by CSS Scan" is a curated collection of 82 free
beautiful CSS box-shadow.

Bookmark it (keep it on your favorites) and use it whenever you need it for
your projects! All you have to do is click on a box you like, and it'll copy
its CSS box-shadow rule.

And if you have any ideas or suggestions, I'm all ears.

Thanks all!

Launch Tweet:
[https://twitter.com/gvrizzo/status/1303958972022403072](https://twitter.com/gvrizzo/status/1303958972022403072)

